# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Dùng thử MACH4 và những cảm nhận đầu tiên

## ahdvip

- Với hy vọng Mach4 sẽ thuận lợi hơn cho những người làm máy cnc điêu khắc 3D và cũng đang có ý định dùng Mach4 cho con máy chạy gỗ của mình nên em có ngồi và test thử một thời gian ngắn, có một số cảm nhận sau, anh em nào thử nhiều thấy gì khác thì thêm vào nha.

*+ Về giao diện:* 



- Cá nhân em khá thích giao diện mới, cũng chừng đó tính năng ở giao diện chính nhưng nhìn ít màu mè nên cảm giác dễ chịu, đỡ bị rối.

*+ Về phần cài đặt:*



- Mach4 không xây dựng trực tiếp cho cổng LPT, ta phải thiết lập địa chỉ IN, OUT ... thông qua Plugin nên ban đầu sẽ có một vài khó khăn. Phần này thì chỉ có hơi phức tạp chút xíu chỗ đó thôi còn lại em thấy hãng đã làm cho trực quang hơn mach3 nhiều.
- Mach4 em chưa thấy có phím tắt mặc định, mình lại phải tự định nghĩa thông qua Plugin - không đáng ngại cho lắm.

*Giao diện:*



- Giờ đây thì Mach4 đã nhét luôn cả Machscreen vào trong luôn, khá là thuận tiện. Khả năng là có debug luôn trong này luôn ^^, đã đã

*+ Phần quan trọng với anh em chạy gỗ*
- Em cũng đang quan tâm cái này nên mò thử cái này trước, đó là anh em làm máy gỗ hay load file rất nặng, với Mach3 muốn load 1 phát luôn chỉ có 1 cách là tắt *View Toolpath* đi thì mới dùng được, còn không thì chờ load mỏi mòn, load xong máy còn cà dựt. Thường thì anh em cắt từng file nhỏ để làm.
   Với Mach4 thì giờ nó đã giống NC ở khoảng này, với file nhỏ nó vẫn *view toolpath* bình thường, với file quá lớn nó tự tắt chức năng *view toolpath* , di chuyển trục vẫn thấy thể hiện ở khung toolpath.

Phần này em đã test trên máy cùi lẫn máy Ram 8gB - card màn hình 2Gb nên chắc không sai sót gì đâu  :Big Grin: 

*+ Phần chạy máy thực tế:* phần này chưa có thời gian test, hiện tại chỉ test chạy thử trên cái mô hình nhỏ nhỏ nên chưa nói được. Đợt tới có thời gian em sẽ làm bài kỹ hơn để anh em ai muốn lên đời thì lên. 

* Kết luận của em: nâng cấp là cũng đáng tuy nhiên phải tốn tiền hơn Mach3 nhiều ( em nhớ Mach4 cấp licence theo từng máy tính, mua 5 licence thì mới được dùng thoải mái )

Anh em tìm hiểu bổ sung thêm, có gì sai sót thì hỗ trợ em luôn.
Thanks!

----------

anhcos, anhxco, biết tuốt, garynguyen, maxx.side, Mechanic, nhatson, th11

----------


## ahdvip

Mới nhớ ra phần sửa giao diện và debug trực tiếp trên Mach4 nên mới edit thêm đó nha bà con.

----------


## CKD

- Lisence khó hơn.. vậy có share key hay đại loại vậy không?.. Cái này cũng là yếu tố quan trọng  :Smile:  Nếu demo thì nó giới hạn cái gì? số dòng code hay tính năng gì?
- Cái plugin cho LPT có đơn giản và ổn định không? Vì là plugin nên nó có delay như BOB USB không?
- Chưa tương thích được với mấy BOB USB china, và china cũng chưa ra đời BOB cho Mach4.. cái này cũng là khó khăn nhất định.

Phải nghiên cứu thêm thôi  :Smile:  Theo cụ Nhất Sơn thì nghiên cứu Linux cũng là một ưu thế, còn CKD thì nghiên cứu Embeded Controller thôi  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Tìm hiểu thêm về Mach4, có mấy clip của mấy cụ Tây..
*Brian Barker*



*HossMachine*, bác này cũng là cao thủ đây.. xem thêm ở http://www.hossmachine.info



Một tính năng mới của Mach4 (lệnh G-code G94, G95, G96, G97), cụ Nhất Sơn đã post ở http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/1481-mach4-beta
*Brian Barker*

----------


## maxx.side

Thắc mắc không biết nó có hổ trợ win64 bit với  USB chưa nhỉ

----------


## nhatson

> Thắc mắc không biết nó có hổ trợ win64 bit với  USB chưa nhỉ


mach4 tk để chạy với harware rời nên .... x64 ko thành vấn đề, usb hay ethernet hay PCI là do harware mua thêm quyết định

----------

maxx.side

----------


## maxx.side

Vậy là mơ về portable PC kết hợp với BOB Driver thành hiện thực rồi, version Mini CNC xách tay  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

máy tính mini em thấy linuxcnc là giải pháp tiết kiệm hơn , chỉ có tí xíu là ko có sẵn, phải làm khá nhiều

----------


## ahdvip

> máy tính mini em thấy linuxcnc là giải pháp tiết kiệm hơn , chỉ có tí xíu là ko có sẵn, phải làm khá nhiều


Trước em cũng máu, cài Linux xong đến phần cài phần mềm chả biết làm sao, tính luyện Linux từ đầu mà sau đó bỏ xó luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Trước em cũng máu, cài Linux xong đến phần cài phần mềm chả biết làm sao, tính luyện Linux từ đầu mà sau đó bỏ xó luôn


nó có cái dĩa boot, boot vào luôn, mỗi lần dùng hơi mất công vì phải load lại cấu hình, wen rồi tính tới cài linux sau ợ
mà cho wa bên, em wan tâm tới mấy cái MINI pc chạy linux> cnc controller nhỏ gọn

----------


## Nam CNC

em đợi chơi 1 phát cả hardware và soft luôn , vậy khi nào có BOB kèm theo ? vẫn còn hài lòng với mach3 , đợi nó ra 1 bộ đầy đủ chơi cũng chưa muộn, lúc đó nâng cấp tới AC servo cho tới nóc nhà luôn.

----------


## CKD

Ubuntu & EMC2 khởi đầu là từ CD, tự boot, các thứ cần thiết để có thể biến PC thành CNC Controller đều đã được tích hợp sẵn trên CD

Nếu muốn, trên đĩa đã có sẵn công cụ để có thể format HDD và cài đặt Linux (Ubuntu) cũng như cài luôn cả EMC2. Ubuntu cũng không quá khó sử dụng vì các công cụ đơn giản đều đã được tích hợp sẵn. Giao diện cũng đã có đồ họa.. nên thao tác cũng đơn giản.
- Muốn duyệt web.. có ngay trình duyệt.
- Muốn mở file office thì có ngay Open office.
- Có notebat để có thể edit file G-code
- Tích hợp driver LAN vạn năng tương thích được nhiều card mạng, cả một số wireless cũng có driver.

Để tìm hiểu thêm về ubuntu & EMC2 có thể truy cập link http://www.linuxcnc.org/
Download file ảnh LinuxEMC2 ở đây http://www.linuxcnc.org/binary.hybrid.iso
Có thể setup để dùng ổ USB thay thế cho CD hoặc HDD.

----------

nhatson

----------


## blacksky2411

Bổ sung thêm tính năng chính cho điêu khắc gỗ, đó là CV mode trên Mach3.
EMC trên linux thì thua xa thằng Mach3 khoản này, còn Mach4 thì sao nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

> Bổ sung thêm tính năng chính cho điêu khắc gỗ, đó là CV mode trên Mach3.
> EMC trên linux thì thua xa thằng Mach3 khoản này, còn Mach4 thì sao nhỉ?


mach4 để chạy tốt cần có harware rời, nó ko tk để chạy LPT, plugin chạy LPT là để tưởng nhớ người đã code ra mach3

linuxcnc em thấy có CV mode, có điều nó khác mach3> cần postcode phù hợp

34. G64 Path Blending

G64 <P- <Q->>
P - motion blending tolerance

Q - naive cam tolerance

G64 - best possible speed.

G64 P- <Q- > blending with tolerance.

G64 - without P means to keep the best speed possible, no matter how far away from the programmed point you end up.

G64 P- Q- - is a way to fine tune your system for best compromise between speed and accuracy. The P- tolerance means that the actual path will be no more than P- away from the programmed endpoint. The velocity will be reduced if needed to maintain the path. In addition, when you activate G64 P- Q- it turns on the naive cam detector; when there are a series of linear XYZ feed moves at the same feed rate that are less than Q- away from being collinear, they are collapsed into a single linear move. On G2/G3 moves in the G17 (XY) plane when the maximum deviation of an arc from a straight line is less than the G64 P- tolerance the arc is broken into two lines (from start of arc to midpoint, and from midpoint to end). those lines are then subject to the naive cam algorithm for lines. Thus, line-arc, arc-arc, and arc-line cases as well as line-line benefit from the naive cam detector. This improves contouring performance by simplifying the path. It is OK to program for the mode that is already active. See also the Trajectory Control Section for more information on these modes. If Q is not specified then it will have the same behavior as before and use the value of P-.

G64 P- Example Line
G64 P0.015 (set path following to be within 0.015 of the actual path)
It is a good idea to include a path control specification in the preamble of each G code file.

http://linuxcnc.org/docs/html/gcode/gcode.html#sec:G64

----------


## ahdvip

> em đợi chơi 1 phát cả hardware và soft luôn , vậy khi nào có BOB kèm theo ? vẫn còn hài lòng với mach3 , đợi nó ra 1 bộ đầy đủ chơi cũng chưa muộn, lúc đó nâng cấp tới AC servo cho tới nóc nhà luôn.


BOB thì nếu anh xài plugin LPT thì các BOB LPT trước giờ vẫn xài bình thường, còn nếu muốn sang hơn thì dùng board *Ethernet SmoothStepper* hoặc *USB SmoothStepper* cũng có plugin sẵn sàng cho anh luôn rồi.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Vậy còn cái harware như thế nào ? bác Nhat son và chú Đức cho đường link tham khảo tất tần tật luôn , em để dành tiền chơi trọn bộ vậy.

----------


## ahdvip

> Vậy còn cái harware như thế nào ? bác Nhat son và chú Đức cho đường link tham khảo tất tần tật luôn , em để dành tiền chơi trọn bộ vậy.


Có thể dùng của thằng này nè anh, nó là đối tác của Artsoft luôn nên không có gì phải suy nghĩ ngoài tiền  :Wink: .

http://www.automationtechnologiesinc...ard-for-mach-3

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## inhainha

Sao mấy bác không chế mấy cái board BOB USB cho Mach4 đi. Làm được là trúng mánh nghen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Có thể dùng của thằng này nè anh, nó là đối tác của Artsoft luôn nên không có gì phải suy nghĩ ngoài tiền .
> 
> http://www.automationtechnologiesinc...ard-for-mach-3


Huhu, em sẵn sàng suy nghĩ thế tiền  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy trọn bộ chưa tới 500USD ô ô , chơi được , xem em trúng mánh cái gì thì quất liền khỏi suy nghĩ .


Ai hay mua hàng trên mạng mấy cái này nè , có ai mua giúp em không ? em mù công nghệ điện tử.

----------


## nhatson

trang chủ khuyến nghị 3 thằng này
http://www.vitalsystem.com/portal/mo...on_integra.php
http://www.pmdx.com/
http://www.cnc4pc.com/product_info.p...face-box-p-342

em thấy vitalsystem là dữ nhất

----------


## nhatson

> Sao mấy bác không chế mấy cái board BOB USB cho Mach4 đi. Làm được là trúng mánh nghen


mach3 thì mở, nhưng mach3 ko tk để chạy harware ngoài nên làm harware ngoài để chạy ngon hơn thì kì công mà cũng sẽ ko tới đâu vì bản chất mach3 ko tke cho mục dích cao cấp
mach4, API ko mở, cần thảo luận với cty để có api, íu uy tính thì chác phải trả kha khá tiền, còn uy tín cao thì em nghĩ có lẽ sẽ free

----------

inhainha

----------


## nhatson

Active License Limits for PC ID Products (Mach4 Hobby, Mill Wizard, etc.)

- Each purchase of Mach4 Hobby allows 5 active licenses.

- Each purchase of a Mach4 Hobby plugin such as the Legacy Parallel Port allows 5 active licenses.

- Each purchase of the Mill Wizard allows 1 active license.

If licenses are no longer being used and you have reached the Active License Limit for a product, push the “De-activate” license button.  This will reduce the number of active licenses and allow the creation of additional licenses if no other limits have been exceeded.
*See the Annual and Lifetime license creation limits at the end of these instructions for more details.

. mua 1 mach4 cơ bản được 5 cái key  :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

> Active License Limits for PC ID Products (Mach4 Hobby, Mill Wizard, etc.)
> 
> - Each purchase of Mach4 Hobby allows 5 active licenses.
> 
> - Each purchase of a Mach4 Hobby plugin such as the Legacy Parallel Port allows 5 active licenses.
> 
> - Each purchase of the Mill Wizard allows 1 active license.
> 
> If licenses are no longer being used and you have reached the Active License Limit for a product, push the “De-activate” license button.  This will reduce the number of active licenses and allow the creation of additional licenses if no other limits have been exceeded.
> ...


Em cũng liên hệ bên đó, nó trả lời nhưng ko hề nhắc đến việc 5 licenses, nó chỉ nói là nếu bạn thay đổi máy tính thì đăng nhập tài khoản và sử dụng "manage Licenses" để thay đổi PCID và nó sẽ gửi lại cho mình licenses mới.

----------


## nhatson

> Em cũng liên hệ bên đó, nó trả lời nhưng ko hề nhắc đến việc 5 licenses, nó chỉ nói là nếu bạn thay đổi máy tính thì đăng nhập tài khoản và sử dụng "manage Licenses" để thay đổi PCID và nó sẽ gửi lại cho mình licenses mới.


thì nó cho cụ 5 shot, cơ bản là có 5 máy chạy mach4 với 200usd , chỉ có điều xài hết 5 shot máy tính die thì... lại thêm 200 usd
cái này giống key win 7 thì phải

----------


## ahdvip

> thì nó cho cụ 5 shot, cơ bản là có 5 máy chạy mach4 với 200usd , chỉ có điều xài hết 5 shot máy tính die thì... lại thêm 200 usd
> cái này giống key win 7 thì phải


Để tối hỏi lại cái cho chắc, đang tính mua  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

cụ cứ làm cái acc vào trong polici nó là có ghi đủ cả

em wen copy khúc cuối, co bản là còn nhiều shot sau 1 đến 2 năm, sau nữa thì tốn tiền mua lại

*Annual and Lifetime License Creation Limits

There are additional rules on the creation of new licenses that may cause the “You cannot create any more licenses” message to appear.  Licenses created are valid without termination, but the ability to create new licenses is limited.  If you exceed reasonable limits, you will need to purchase a new license.

The “per year” license limit resets each calendar year on the anniversary of the purchase date.
The “Total” new licenses does not reset.
Mach4 – Hobby (and licensed plugins)

Limit of new Licenses created per year per license purchased:  7

Limit of total new licenses created per license purchased:  12

Mill Wizard

Limit of new Licenses created per year per license purchased: 2

Limit of total new licenses created per license purchased: 5


tổng cộng 12 cái, 7 cái năm đầu tiên, thêm 5 cái sau năm đầu tiên, nhưng mà chỉ cho phép 5 PC ID  :Smile: 
tức là có 5 cái key cho 5 máy, kể cả sự cố hỏng ổ cứng vẫn có thể phục hồi được 1 lần nữa

----------

ahdvip, CKD, QuyND

----------


## huyquynhbk

BOB mach4 đã bán ở VN chưa các cụ ơi?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## QuyND

> cụ cứ làm cái acc vào trong polici nó là có ghi đủ cả
> 
> em wen copy khúc cuối, co bản là còn nhiều shot sau 1 đến 2 năm, sau nữa thì tốn tiền mua lại
> 
> *Annual and Lifetime License Creation Limits
> 
> There are additional rules on the creation of new licenses that may cause the “You cannot create any more licenses” message to appear.  Licenses created are valid without termination, but the ability to create new licenses is limited.  If you exceed reasonable limits, you will need to purchase a new license.
> 
> The “per year” license limit resets each calendar year on the anniversary of the purchase date.
> ...


Vậy là cứ mỗi 2 năm thì mình lại phải mua key 1 lần nữa hả bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy là cứ mỗi 2 năm thì mình lại phải mua key 1 lần nữa hả bác?


máy tính ko hỏng thì cứ xài hoài thui ợ

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

Các bác cho em hỏi, hiện tại máy em đang chạy Mach3, đang xài board PCF12171 của TQ. Nếu như em muốn lên Mach4 cài thì vẫn xài board này được không? Hay phải đổi board khác vậy bác?

Em xin cám ơn.

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác cho em hỏi, hiện tại máy em đang chạy Mach3, đang xài board PCF12171 của TQ. Nếu như em muốn lên Mach4 cài thì vẫn xài board này được không? Hay phải đổi board khác vậy bác?
> 
> Em xin cám ơn.


bản quyền mach4 giá 200usd, xài cho 3 máy, để xài cổng lpt thì thêm 25usd, còn xài phần cứng ngoài rẻ nhất tầm 90usd

những gì liên quan tới mach3 bỏ hết

----------

Diyodira, QuyND

----------


## suu_tam

Nếu như giá 200$ bản quyền với phần cứng khoảng 100$ thì chỉ có rơi vào chưa đến 7tr.
Với chi phí chưa đến 7tr mà cho con máy vài trăm triệu mỗi tháng ra khoảng 30tr tiền hàng thì chẳng có gì là cao cả.

----------

haignition, huyquynhbk, QuyND

----------


## QuyND

> Nếu như giá 200$ bản quyền với phần cứng khoảng 100$ thì chỉ có rơi vào chưa đến 7tr.
> Với chi phí chưa đến 7tr mà cho con máy vài trăm triệu mỗi tháng ra khoảng 30tr tiền hàng thì chẳng có gì là cao cả.


Sao phần cứng 100 đồng được bác? Ở phía trên bác kia dẫn link mấy cái board cũng gần 200 đồng 1 board rồi mà?

----------


## suu_tam

> Sao phần cứng 100 đồng được bác? Ở phía trên bác kia dẫn link mấy cái board cũng gần 200 đồng 1 board rồi mà?


Theo như bác nhatson nói mà. Chứ em có biết gì đâu.




> bản quyền mach4 giá 200usd, xài cho 3 máy, để xài cổng lpt thì thêm 25usd, còn xài phần cứng ngoài rẻ nhất tầm 90usd
> 
> những gì liên quan tới mach3 bỏ hết


Mà kể cả có 200 usd cũng là nghĩa lý gì nếu là để vào máy công việc. Còn để DIY đam mê thì mới là vấn đề tính toán và theo sở thích.
Làm nghề, chạy máy dịch vụ, nếu có việc với giá làm thuê tèng tèng thì ngày cũng được triệu bạc vậy một vài trăm usd theo con máy CÔNG CỤ thì đừng nên quan tâm.

----------


## nhatson

> Sao phần cứng 100 đồng được bác? Ở phía trên bác kia dẫn link mấy cái board cũng gần 200 đồng 1 board rồi mà?


xưa nó 99 giờ lên 119 rồi


https://www.pmdx.com/PMDX-411

----------

QuyND

----------


## nhatson

con này co 69usd, nhưng phải làm thêm BOB cũng ko rẻ


https://cnc4pc.com/catalog/product/v.../category/164/

----------

QuyND

----------


## lexuan261@gmail.com

Mình mới mua mach4 về làm đồ án tốt nghiệp. Cho mình hỏi bạn nào rành về mach4  chỉ giáo mình thêm chút kinh nghiệm . Tks all

----------


## nhatson

> Mình mới mua mach4 về làm đồ án tốt nghiệp. Cho mình hỏi bạn nào rành về mach4  chỉ giáo mình thêm chút kinh nghiệm . Tks all


bỏ tiền mà, sử dụng quyền của thượng đế đi ợ, thắc mắc gì hãng có trách nhiệm phải trả lời đóa cụ

----------

Fusionvie, lexuan261@gmail.com

----------


## phuongvu0147

Việt nam mua SmoothStepper ở đâu máy bạn?
Mình đang cần sài M10 M11 để bật tắt OUTPUT bàng macro không bị delay 500ms
Có bạn nào biết không?

----------


## QuyND

Chào các bác, hiện em đang có con máy be bé đang tính rebuild, retrofit. Hệ điện của nó em đang tính chuyển sang Mach4, thì em mua phần cứng như thế này là ổn chưa ạ?

- BOB: Model PMDX-424
- Isolated Basic Speed Control (dùng để điều tốc với đổi chiều spindle): Model PMDX-407

Em xin cám ơn ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Chào các bác, hiện em đang có con máy be bé đang tính rebuild, retrofit. Hệ điện của nó em đang tính chuyển sang Mach4, thì em mua phần cứng như thế này là ổn chưa ạ?
> 
> - BOB: Model PMDX-424
> - Isolated Basic Speed Control (dùng để điều tốc với đổi chiều spindle): Model PMDX-407
> 
> Em xin cám ơn ạ.


theo em nên kiếm cái nào chạy ethernet, USB ko ổn lắm

----------

QuyND, Tuanlm

----------

